# COSTCO Corned Beef



## norgeskog (Mar 14, 2005)

I was at Costco today and they had the most beautiful supply of Irish Cornned Beef (name of brand on package) and was it ever lean, not the mostly fatty stuff you sometimes find in the markets.  And there was one that was just over 2 pounds, and they were $2.29 per pound.  I may cut it in half and freeze half for another time.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Good find norgeskog, our groceries around here never have anything that special. I did buy my cornedbeef but it is fatty and was only 1.59 a lb.Wish I could find the good stuff. Why don't markets sell corned beef year round?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2005)

thumper - our markets sell it year round - it's just a smaller supply - but I can always find them.  Growing up when we made this in a pot with cabbage, potatoes, and green beans it was called a New England boiled dinner and the corned beef was called cottage ham.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 15, 2005)

I Love Corned Beef!  But be careful Norges - the last one I bought was as lean as you describe - I think they used tri-tip to make it and it was toooooo lean - I steamed it and it was tasty but not good for dinner with cabbage & red potatoes.  It made great sandwiches, though.  Flavor follows fat and those with a bit more are much jucier and more tender than the extremely lean ones.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 15, 2005)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Good find norgeskog, our groceries around here never have anything that special. I did buy my cornedbeef but it is fatty and was only 1.59 a lb.Wish I could find the good stuff. Why don't markets sell corned beef year round?


 
thumpershere2,  probably because most people only buy it in March.  You can, however, make your own using a brisket and pickling spices and brine.  I am certain someone here has a formal recipe, or I could look in my plethra of cookbooks to see if there is one in them.  I have had homemade, and it is so much better.  BTW if you have a Sams nearby, they would probably have the same cornedbeef.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 15, 2005)

I picked up 8 pounds of corned beef yesterday @ 2.19/pound. Its is a very good brand.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 15, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> I Love Corned Beef! But be careful Norges - the last one I bought was as lean as you describe - I think they used tri-tip to make it and it was toooooo lean - I steamed it and it was tasty but not good for dinner with cabbage & red potatoes. It made great sandwiches, though. Flavor follows fat and those with a bit more are much jucier and more tender than the extremely lean ones.


 
I understand lindatooo and agree.  This did have fat but was not half fat like the ones I saw at the other market.  THe label did say it was a brisket.  I am looking forward to it and teh sandwiches, and it shall be roasted alone.  Making colcannon instead of usual cabbage, and since I do not like cooked carrots, they shall be placed in the salad raw.


----------

